# Astro Sky wants to move away from mewing community



## G O D (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexanderr (May 19, 2019)

moves me


----------



## Looksmaxer-van-NL (May 19, 2019)

lmao literally all his viewers and subs are only there to looksmax and for mewing they dont give a single shit about his life, let be honest here


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 19, 2019)

You guys really got to him


----------



## fobos (May 19, 2019)

wants me


----------



## Insomniac (May 19, 2019)

His sub count will plummet now. Jfl


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 19, 2019)

Fuck hes not releasing the bonesmash video 
@AstroSky you could have been on to something 
If you keep getting results and find the effects permanent reconsider sharing info


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

JFL his jewmaxxing down the drain..............
Also who the heck wants to watch some chincel sing live on youtube wtf?? rip his channel
I will still keep an eye on him to see if his bone smash results stay or disappear


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 19, 2019)

Lmao this guy is not menatlly designed to have such a large following.

His corrupted and crippled mind is almost as memeworthy as Eggman's, but he looks good so people don't really give a shit. Lookism everybody!


Quite sad to see him like this though, he always seemed like such a collected, calm and based dude, who could walk the line between being NT and redpilled.

But the more you get to know him the more you find out that he's actually quite mentally ill and very insecure. Not the type of guy I would want to befriend tbh.

Very sad!


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (May 19, 2019)

lol @ toxicity


----------



## Ritalincel (May 19, 2019)

*　*


----------



## G O D (May 19, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> *　*


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

ban him


----------



## Einon (May 19, 2019)

He went ER on his channel.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> ban him


----------



## Insomniac (May 19, 2019)

G O D said:


> Ritalincel said:
> 
> 
> > *　*


----------



## Ritalincel (May 19, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> moves me


----------



## Insomniac (May 19, 2019)




----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (May 19, 2019)

someone mr rogers me tbh ngl nglglglgl


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (May 19, 2019)

his jaw is so shit in motion jfl


----------



## Hunter (May 19, 2019)

wow so much for "spreading mewing to the masses" and making mike mew proud...


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (May 19, 2019)

not a single second was watched


chesscel said:


> his jaw is so shit in motion jfl


his gf makes sense then?


----------



## LightingFraud (May 19, 2019)

He's always been a fraud anyway, looks like a 6 in normal lighting.


----------



## Heirio (May 19, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> He's always been a fraud anyway, looks like a 6 in normal lighting.


----------



## Dude420 (May 19, 2019)

camouflage way of saying is moving closer to roping.


----------



## AspiringChad (May 19, 2019)

*LOOKSISM LOOKSISM LOOKSISM LOOKSISM LOOKSISM LOOKSISM LOOKSISM LOOKSISM LOOKSISM LOOKSISM LOOKSISM LOOKSISM *


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 19, 2019)

*　*


----------



## Insomniac (May 19, 2019)

Heirio said:


>


@Sean O'Aspie avi mogs tbh


----------



## Dude420 (May 19, 2019)

Offers paid mewing coaching; doesn't want to be associated with mewing


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (May 19, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> someone mr rogers me tbh ngl nglglglgl


----------



## AspiringChad (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Vishnuk (May 19, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> Fuck hes not releasing the bonesmash video
> @AstroSky you could have been on to something
> If you keep getting results and find the effects permanent reconsider sharing info



Oof I hope Sorrow Boxing (2nd comment to Astro sky's pinned one in the video) discovers this page.


----------



## Dude420 (May 19, 2019)

You will be missed the paid mewing coach that is planning to create a community on looksmaxxing but doesn't want to be associated with mewing.


hammer me


----------



## Swagwaffle (May 19, 2019)

hes talking about toxic users @Ritalincel @ChoSeungHui @Psychonaut


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> hes talking about toxic users @Ritalincel @ChoSeungHui @Psychonaut


why'd you tag me twice


----------



## Swagwaffle (May 19, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> why'd you tag me twice


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 19, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


>


BBC isnt a myth


----------



## Deleted member 245 (May 19, 2019)

chesscel said:


> his jaw is so shit in motion jfl


My thoughts exactly. He looks so much worse in candid motion.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 19, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> View attachment 55955
> 
> View attachment 55956
> 
> ...


What server?


----------



## AspiringChad (May 19, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> What server?











Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg





It’s like his 7th


----------



## elfmaxx (May 19, 2019)

mewing community


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 19, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
> 
> 
> Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.
> ...


lmao what do you mean by seventh?

I am very unfamiliar with what Astrosky has been doing on discord, might explain whta the fuck he has been up to?


----------



## elfmaxx (May 19, 2019)

A community of guys who put their tongue on the roof of their mouth.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 19, 2019)

Dude420 said:


>


----------



## Warlockcel (May 20, 2019)

Looksmaxer-van-NL said:


> lmao literally all his viewers and subs are only there to looksmax and for mewing they dont give a single shit about his life, let be honest here


----------



## AstroSky (May 20, 2019)

Surprised im not banned yet regardless if you think im mentally ill for browsing these sites then yeah.

Its no wonder. I do just fine living my life and it seems you guys are exactly what i talk about. Vindictive. Cunning anti social losers. Some of you anyways. 

Now can the mods ban me? This site stinks and i can smell it from across the room. Peeeee yeeeeeeeewww


----------



## heroinfather (May 20, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> Surprised im not banned yet regardless if you think im mentally ill for browsing these sites then yeah.
> 
> Its no wonder. I do just fine living my life and it seems you guys are exactly what i talk about. Vindictive. Cunning anti social losers. Some of you anyways.
> 
> Now can the mods ban me? This site stinks and i can smell it from across the room. Peeeee yeeeeeeeewww


kike


----------



## Deleted member 483 (May 20, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> Surprised im not banned yet regardless if you think im mentally ill for browsing these sites then yeah.
> 
> Its no wonder. I do just fine living my life and it seems you guys are exactly what i talk about. Vindictive. Cunning anti social losers. Some of you anyways.
> 
> Now can the mods ban me? This site stinks and i can smell it from across the room. Peeeee yeeeeeeeewww


edgelord


----------



## LightingFraud (May 20, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> Surprised im not banned yet regardless if you think im mentally ill for browsing these sites then yeah.
> 
> Its no wonder. I do just fine living my life and it seems you guys are exactly what i talk about. Vindictive. Cunning anti social losers. Some of you anyways.
> 
> Now can the mods ban me? This site stinks and i can smell it from across the room. Peeeee yeeeeeeeewww


Can you make your profile public? I wanna skim through your posts for advice and to have a good chuckle.


----------



## AstroSky (May 20, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> Can you make your profile public? I wanna skim through your posts for advice and to have a good chuckle.


Sure


----------



## LightingFraud (May 20, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> Sure


Still private, hotshot.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 20, 2019)

Oops! We ran into some problems.
This member limits who may view their full profile.


LightingFraud said:


> Still private, hotshot.


----------



## AstroSky (May 20, 2019)

So is a ban request not something mods do?


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 20, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> So is a ban request not something mods do?


Fuck off cunt,if u wanted to leave you would.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 20, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> So is a ban request not something mods do?


ye


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (May 20, 2019)

comes to a forum for incels and starts blatantly bragging and mocking dicklets and plays it off as us being toxic

fucking delete yourself @AstroSky you douchekike


----------



## AspiringChad (May 20, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> lmao what do you mean by seventh?
> 
> I am very unfamiliar with what Astrosky has been doing on discord, might explain whta the fuck he has been up to?


He legit made like 7 discords who were all ogred, he got ogred once by a mod, other time since he forgot his login account, once because he received an insult or something and he couldn’t take it...


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 20, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> Surprised im not banned yet regardless if you think im mentally ill for browsing these sites then yeah.
> 
> Its no wonder. I do just fine living my life and it seems you guys are exactly what i talk about. Vindictive. Cunning anti social losers. Some of you anyways.
> 
> Now can the mods ban me? This site stinks and i can smell it from across the room. Peeeee yeeeeeeeewww


well you are quite mentally damaged from what it seems like.

Deleting video after video after you have one of your many life crisises, inconsistent behaviour overall as well...

You're like a 14 year old emo trapped inside an adult.

And you've loaded yourself with responsibilities and standards that you cannot live up to.

You have a huge following on social media and are supposed to be a coach / advisor / motivational speech giver and all of that, those are your self declared titles.
A self declared mentor basically

But you just ruin everything by behaving like an insecure and mentally damaged teenage girl



You lose all your credibility (especially by resorting to autistic methods like head hitting instead of applying natural wolff's law via chewing)
and also by using autistic incel lingo on social media for all your normie followers to see.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 20, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> anti social losers


----------



## Demonstrator (May 20, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> He legit made like 7 discords who were all ogred, he got ogred once by a mod, other time since he forgot his login account, once because he received an insult or something and he couldn’t take it...


one time cuz me and a homie got mod and then banned his entire jewserver


----------



## Ritalincel (May 20, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> douchekike


----------



## Insomniac (May 20, 2019)

@Tony and @Nibba are banned but AstroJew still roams free

pure ragefuek tbh


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 20, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> @Tony and @Nibba


bro


----------



## Demonstrator (May 20, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> @Tony and @Nibba are banned but AstroJew still roams free
> 
> pure ragefuek tbh





ChoSeungHui said:


> bro


bro


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 20, 2019)

no astrosky for your face


----------



## AspiringChad (May 20, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> one time cuz me and a homie got mod and then banned his entire jewserver


It was you this whole time!!!!


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 20, 2019)

Demonstrator said:


> one time cuz me and a homie got mod and then banned his entire jewserver





AspiringChad said:


> He legit made like 7 discords who were all ogred, he got ogred once by a mod, other time since he forgot his login account, once because he received an insult or something and he couldn’t take it...


fuck I should have been more active on Discord, looks like I have missed out on so much entertainment


----------



## AstroSky (May 21, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> fuck I should have been more active on Discord, looks like I have missed out on so much entertainment



You are completely wrong about me. Also I mean look at you. Praising and wishing you were able to see my server go to shit because you are a piece of shit. I can live up to whatever I fucking wish because listen here bud. I’m not what you place be in your head. Your little mental box will not fucking define me

Do you know how many before you said similar things before I got bigger? Do you know how many said I’d never ever be able to even make it to 100 sub? I smash that shit out of
The park because guess the fuck what


I’m right. I’m not always right but I’m doing
The right thing. 

I’m used to your types and it’s always the same. But I always some how manage to prove you wrong. You can laugh but my experience tells me different. You never know the story of how I came to be only what you see. 

A snippet of the many struggles i went through to even become the person I am today


I’m a unwilling to ever give up. That’s the one thing many who hated me before you will say

Many and I mean MANY said I couldn’t make any more at all on YouTube. High school was just like this. Full of bully’s and doubters. But then years later those same exact people are hitting me up in the DMS trying to be MY friends 

It’s the best feeling in the world to be right ya know? When you know it just works out in my favor What makes you think I wanna stop winning? Winning feels real tucking good. 

That I just don’t fucking ever let up. It’s a losing battle

The unmovable object vs the unstoppable force



Until I die I will continue to succeed. Because my passion and will is limitless. 

Fuck. You. 

Go Join the countless others who think they got me figured out but somehow get proved wrong when I manage to sky rocket past what they thought I could ever be

This will be no different

Next. Next next next ?‍♀️?‍♀️?‍♀️?‍♀️?‍♀️?‍♀️?‍♀️?‍♀️?‍♀️


----------



## Dude420 (May 21, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> You are completely wrong about me. Also I mean look at you. Praising and wishing you were able to see my server go to shit because you are a piece of shit. I can live up to whatever I fucking wish because listen here bud. I’m not what you place be in your head. Your little mental box will not fucking define me
> 
> Do you know how many before you said similar things before I got bigger? Do you know how many said I’d never ever be able to even make it to 100 sub? I smash that shit out of
> The park because guess the fuck what
> ...


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 21, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> You are completely wrong about me. Also I mean look at you. Praising and wishing you were able to see my server go to shit because you are a piece of shit. I can live up to whatever I fucking wish because listen here bud. I’m not what you place be in your head. Your little mental box will not fucking define me
> 
> Do you know how many before you said similar things before I got bigger? Do you know how many said I’d never ever be able to even make it to 100 sub? I smash that shit out of
> The park because guess the fuck what
> ...


Uh.. Looks like you completely misunderstood me

your accusations are so incredibly vague, that I don't even know how to respond to it.

Looks like you haven't read my post at all and just sniffed a negative vibe coming off of it and assumed right away that I was just another fool who thinks that mewing and wolff's law are bullshit.




No. That's not me. I think your content is pretty decent, and as I've said countless times before I do believe in mewing.

I have been one of your subscribers since december 2018, and still am.


However you're fucking retarded at handling your channel, you lose credibility by constantly deleting videos shortly after putting them up, and by using mentally insane incel lingo on IG.

Also, your audience will be questioning mewing after you've participated in bonesmashing.

I mean, what credibility has mewing if someone who has done it for 6 years, and who is the biggets voice in the community, resorts to literal hammer hitting because he wasn't satisfied with the results of something he put 6 fucking years of effort into?

That's what you're community will be thinking. They will either lose faith in mewing, or just disregard you as "mentally ill".
Most of them do both already.


----------



## AstroSky (May 21, 2019)

Dude420 said:


>





Same


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 21, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> You are completely wrong about me. Also I mean look at you. Praising and wishing you were able to see my server go to shit because you are a piece of shit. I can live up to whatever I fucking wish because listen here bud. I’m not what you place be in your head. Your little mental box will not fucking define me
> 
> Do you know how many before you said similar things before I got bigger? Do you know how many said I’d never ever be able to even make it to 100 sub? I smash that shit out of
> The park because guess the fuck what
> ...


fuck off jew


----------



## AstroSky (May 21, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> fuck off jew


Fuck off cock holding crab having monkey


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 21, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> Fuck off cock holding crab having monkey


translate monkeyspeak


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (May 21, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 56355


 Messages 7,178


----------



## AstroSky (May 21, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> translate monkeyspeak


Eat shit


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 21, 2019)

@AstroSky and I hope you do actually give my posts a read, because I am one of the very few ones who do actually give a fuck about you.
One of the very few ones who don't want you to leave this shithole of a forum

Don't just brush it all off


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 21, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> Eat shit


*KEEP CRYING FOR ME YOU FAGGOT BONESMASHER WHITEKNIGHT ATTENTION WHORE*


----------



## AstroSky (May 21, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> @AstroSky and I hope you do actually give my posts a read, because I am one of the very few ones who actually give a fuck about you.
> One of the very few ones who don't want you to leav this shithole of a forum


I don’t leave because I’m not banned yet. Also it’s a good laugh 

MODs BaN Me
BAn Me


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 21, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> MODs BaN Me


*> TyPiNg LiKe ThIs




*


----------



## Ritalincel (May 21, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Tony


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (May 21, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> piece of shit.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 21, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> I don’t leave because I’m not banned yet. Also it’s a good laugh
> 
> MODs BaN Me
> BAn Me


now you just brush it all off as a joke while it clearly isn't

This is another sign of you being mentally damaged. You resort to autistic defense mechanisms like these instead of properly responding- responding to the only fuck on here who doesn't bully you


you're lost


----------



## Dude420 (May 21, 2019)

@AstroSky did you ever have a manic episode in the past?


----------



## Ritalincel (May 21, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> AstroSky said:
> 
> 
> > piece of shit.


----------



## Insomniac (May 21, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> *
> View attachment 56541
> *


Joined2019


----------



## Ritalincel (May 21, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Joined2019


> FTFY*
View attachment 56541
*


----------



## Insomniac (May 21, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> > FTFY*
> View attachment 56541
> *


wet mop iq

that’s the best I can think of tbh


----------



## FatmanO (May 21, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Lmao this guy is not menatlly designed to have such a large following.
> 
> His corrupted and crippled mind is almost as memeworthy as Eggman's, but he looks good so people don't really give a shit. Lookism everybody!
> 
> ...


Yeh he made a post of being sad people making fun of his looks


----------



## AstroSky (May 21, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> now you just brush it all off as a joke while it clearly isn't
> 
> This is another sign of you being mentally damaged. You resort to autistic defense mechanisms like these instead of properly responding- responding to the only fuck on here who doesn't bully you
> 
> ...


You guys made me in your image


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jun 22, 2019)




----------

